# this pocket Camcorder available in India?



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2012)

Amazon.com: Sanyo Xacti CG10 Dual Camera HD Flash Memory Camcorder with 5x Optical Zoom (Black): Camera & Photo

where can i buy this camcorder and whats the price in india?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2012)

donno about sanyo but u may get kodak ZX3
Kodak Zx3 Camcorder: Camcorder: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

*img1.flixcart.com/image/camera/w/f/b/kodak-zx3-camcorder-275x275-imacyy3wffkzgvjy.jpeg

U can also get Panasonic HX DC1 cost 12k
*www.letsbuy.com/panasonic-hx-dc1-p-28802

*static1.lsbimg.com/product_images/enlarge/28802/Panasonic_HX_DC1_Black_Camcorder__1319693715264.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> donno about sanyo but u may get kodak ZX3
> Kodak Zx3 Camcorder: Camcorder: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
> 
> *img1.flixcart.com/image/camera/w/f/b/kodak-zx3-camcorder-275x275-imacyy3wffkzgvjy.jpeg
> ...



thanks but i want "optical" zoom camcorder


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 27, 2012)

You won't be getting a good optical zoom in these type of camcorder.
For that I think you should consider a handycam


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2012)

but panasonic one have 5x optical zoom


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> but panasonic one have 5x optical zoom



yes 
thanks.

any other camcorder???


----------

